

How much equity should I be getting - gornok

So, I've been working in a really small company (6 people) making an app. I wasn't one of the founders, but I've been working at half my rate for the last 8 months. I figure at this point I've "invested" $48,000 in opportunity cost. Though the app is making about $1000/day, the company has run out of cash and I've been asked to stay on for a few months while they look for investment. So, they're offering some equity. (I would have received some anyway for working at half my rate for 8 months.) I really have no idea how should start to valuate how much I should be looking for. It seems to me at this point I'm more a partner in this thing if I'm actually working for free and have already invested $48k as opposed to an employee you'd throw a few shares at for incentive. Any thoughts?
======
hga
" _the app is making about $1000/day_ "

Revenue, not earnings?

